# USB mouse detected but reported as unknown device



## Bill P (Oct 31, 2009)

I am desperate for a fix to this problem. I have reviewed lierally hundreds of posts without any fix. The usb mouse lights up and is recognized, but it is then reporte as "unknown Device". If I look in the device manageit is reported as "working properly". I have updated the BIOS, reloaded the USBHUB.SYS, deleated and let the OS re-install the USB HUB is in the device manager. Any and all help would be appreciated. I had this problem is SP2 and can not find the fix I was told to use then. I had hoped SP3 would be without these issues. No ps2 port.

COMPAQ V5000/5306US


Frustrated MS supporter......


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

First thing to check is does it work in Bios?


----------



## Bill P (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry...how would I know if it works in BIOS?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

During boot you press the key(s) your manual says will get you into Bios and see if, once in the Bios, the mouse works.


----------



## Bill P (Oct 31, 2009)

Mouse works in BIOS.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

So, have you used the troubeshooter guide?;

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=499847&dlc=en&lang=en

Or, perhaps this is needed?; 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=au&product=499847&os=2093&lang=en


----------

